# Favorite Uncyclopedia articles?



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine are these at least:

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Pointless_Paradox
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Redundancy
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/John_Cage

Not funny if you haven't played the games, but articles for Metal Gear Solid are great as well.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Philip_Glass


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I love how Oscar Wilde ALWAYS had something to say about everyone.  :lol:

But I guess Oscar Wilde didn't live to see Stravinsky 
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Igor_Stravinsky

By golly, if there's a Tchaikovsky page, there needs to be an RK page too! Maybe I'll make a stub?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Anton_Webern


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I love this quip from the Richard Wagner article:

_Wagner composed a total of 13 operas, but since most of these are as long as about four standard ones, most reference books today declare he composed 52, plus two extra jokers to make a complete deck. Wagner's rarely performed other works include an early symphony, several independent overtures, song cycles, and racist pamphlets._


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I love how Oscar Wilde ALWAYS had something to say about everyone.  :lol:
> 
> But I guess Oscar Wilde didn't live to see Stravinsky
> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Igor_Stravinsky
> ...


And she did make one! Thanks for allowing me to add my bit about what RK-ic is up to these days:

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Rimsky-korsakov


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/HowTo:Make_Breakfast_Goo_(For_Men)
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/HowTo:Meet_women


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

SeptimalTritone said:


> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/HowTo:Make_Breakfast_Goo_(For_Men)
> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/HowTo:Meet_women


Wow, the first one especially made me laugh really hard!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Arnold Schoenberg (formerly Schönberg until he was forced to change it because of the umlaut's unpopularity at the time) was an Austrian composer who lived from September 13, 1874 to July 13, 1951, producing melodies and harmonies that ranged from totally annoying to absolutely unintelligible to spontaneously lunatic random insanity, all while sounding worse than anything ever heard before. He also invented the twelve-tone technique of composition, a manifesto to destroy any pleasure or beauty that music ever tried to convey, which, short of totally destroying music, sterilized all further classical music (popular music survived until the unfortunate introduction of rap).


----------



## Tedski (Jul 8, 2015)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I love how Oscar Wilde ALWAYS had something to say about everyone.  :lol:


Well, as Oscar Wilde said, in a Monty Python sketch, "There is only one thing in the world worse than being talked about, and that is *not* being talked about.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

KenOC said:


> Arnold Schoenberg (formerly Schönberg until he was forced to change it because of the umlaut's unpopularity at the time) was an Austrian composer who lived from September 13, 1874 to July 13, 1951, producing melodies and harmonies that ranged from totally annoying to absolutely unintelligible to spontaneously lunatic random insanity, all while sounding worse than anything ever heard before. He also invented the twelve-tone technique of composition, a manifesto to destroy any pleasure or beauty that music ever tried to convey, which, short of totally destroying music, sterilized all further classical music (popular music survived until the unfortunate introduction of rap).


http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Serialism

"A tone row must be created. This consists of the twelve notes of a chromatic scale being used in any order but only once. Most composers will make use of a keyboard that gives a fatal electric shock if any note is played more than once. "

Oh and these:
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Captain_obvious
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Self-reference


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

They really go to town on poor old Hindemith - still worth reading once in a while, though.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Arnold Schoenberg (formerly Schönberg until he was forced to change it because of the umlaut's unpopularity at the time) was an Austrian composer who lived from September 13, 1874 to July 13, 1951, producing melodies and harmonies that ranged from totally annoying to absolutely unintelligible to spontaneously lunatic random insanity, all while sounding worse than anything ever heard before. He also invented the twelve-tone technique of composition, a manifesto to destroy any pleasure or beauty that music ever tried to convey, which, short of totally destroying music, sterilized all further classical music (popular music survived until the unfortunate introduction of rap).


The sad thing is people believe this kind of nonsense.

Flutey's R-K article is pretty funny. All those B minor references...

The Gustav Mahler one is good too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> Flutey's R-K article is pretty funny. All those B minor references...


Yeah be careful Mahlerian, you might come down with the Tchaikovsky Syndrome too. 

Good thing it's funny to a few! I'm typically pretty sensitive TO humor, but hard to tell if I personally can HAVE a sense of humor. Takes practice. I typically know how to make things I love the most funny. Although... I think I will resist making a Glazunov article for the time being... would be blasphemous in the musico-political atmosphere right now.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/UnNews:Google_buys_the_alphabet

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Holocaust_denial_denial


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Hypocrites


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

For those who are fans... I hope this is funny. Some insider joke stuff which only knowledgeable people would know. But for people who don't know or instead dislike Glazunov, I hope this is hilarious:

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Alexander_Glazunov

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2015)

I can barely tell the difference between Uncyclopedia and TC. Seems like a rip-off of this place. But not as funny.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/The_First_Lunar-American_War
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/UnNews:The_God_Interview


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/HowTo:Write_a_Progressive_Rock_Song


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

Jos said:


> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/HowTo:Write_a_Progressive_Rock_Song


An excellent primer, it mentions Egg! Huzzah!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

It appears I forgot to rant about how nasty the uncyclopedia mods were to me. They told me I wrote turgid prose that didn't fit in Mahlerian's atonality article(who gave me permission to do a section on Elliot Carter). Like they know anything about Atonality and have any right to judge that inside humor.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/HowTo:Become_an_Old_Age_Pensioner

I can hardly wait :lol:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

We must nuke the whales, or the hippies will win


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Post-structuralist engineer blamed for bridge disaster


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Society for the Intervention and Rehabilitation of Supervillains


----------

